# Grundig GUD9HD STB



## tartan_haggis (Jun 13, 2005)

Just bought 2 x GUD9HD Freeview STBs from Costco, hoping to use them with the TiVos I've also just bought - after a long separation from TiVo!

Unfortunately, it looks like they are not supported! None of the Grundig remote codes work, and I've gone through about 70 others on the list to no avail.

Anyone else tried this?

Also, anyone tried the Humax Foxsat FreesatHD receiver?


----------



## tartan_haggis (Jun 13, 2005)

Update on this - removed the Grundig Freeview STB and replaced it with the Humax Foxsat FreesatHD box, re-ran GS and got it working just fine.

Would like to get the Grundig up and running on my other TiVo, so hopefully the codes will be added soon.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

The codes will not be added unless somebody in the UK captures them and passes them on.

http://www.garysargent.co.uk/tivo/stb-unsupported.htm


----------

